# Cara de chita



## Rozza

Oi

I keep hearing the phrase 'Cara de chita'

What does it translate to in english??

Muito obri


----------



## Adriano_CSI

I live in brazil and never heard of this word "cara de chita" where did you get this word from?


----------



## Vanda

Without context, literally: monkey's face.


----------



## Adriano_CSI

Exactly, Vanda. give us some context.


----------



## Rozza

Ive heard it at the start of a telephone conversation e.g. Oi cara de chita. Or even as a response. Ive only heard bahians say it though.


----------



## Brazilian Girl

I´ve never listen to it, too! Maybe something to do with "chita", the fabric? 
Let´s wait for someone from Bahia to tell us.


----------



## Vanda

Unless it is common in Bahia, because it is not common or used for the rest of us.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Será chita a macaca do tarzan?


----------



## topexpto

Maybe it's just a friends thing. Do you hear everyone in Bahia talking like that? Or just in a group of friends?
It can be that it's just a friends thing, something like:
E aí feioso?
E aí seu cara de macaco?
etc..
Or maybe it is the feline chita and if so, it can be actually a compliment. Like:
E aí gato/a?

Who knows?


----------



## EDSM

topexpto said:


> Maybe it's just a friends thing. Do you hear everyone in Bahia talking like that? Or just in a group of friends?
> It can be that it's just a friends thing, something like:
> E aí feioso?
> E aí seu cara de macaco?
> etc..
> Or maybe it is the feline chita and if so, it can be actually a compliment. Like:
> E aí gato/a?
> 
> Who knows?


Tenho quase certeza de que seja isso também.


----------



## Rozza

Im still hearing 'Chita' at least...

the dictionary says 'cheetah', but Vanda mentioned 'monkey'

any fresh ideas on what it could mean?

It appears to be a word used in the same situations 'gata' would be used.

Ive heard 'moroca' in the same situation too, any ideas on that?


----------



## Leandro

Rozza said:


> Im still hearing 'Chita' at least...
> 
> the dictionary says 'cheetah', but Vanda mentioned 'monkey'
> 
> any fresh ideas on what it could mean?
> 
> It appears to be a word used in the same situations 'gata' would be used.
> 
> Ive heard 'moroca' in the same situation too, any ideas on that?



No way "cheetah" (chita), Tarzan's chimpanzee, has the same meaning as "gata" (a beautiful girl). The person was just saying that the other has a face similar to that of Tarzan's chimpanzee, referred to as Cheetah.
As stated before, it most be something used among friends, like "hello, pothead" or "hello, ugly face" or "hello, you freak" but since it's among friends it doesn't carry an offensive or mean meaning.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Perhaps some clarifying is in order. _Chita_ (_Cheeta_, in English) was the name of Tarzan's pet chimpanzee. _Cheetah_ (_guepardo_, in Portuguese) is a completely different animal.


----------



## Leandro

Dom Casmurro said:


> Perhaps some clarifying is in order. _Chita_ (_Cheeta_, in English) was the name of Tarzan's pet chimpanzee. _Cheetah_ (_guepardo_, in Portuguese) is a completely different animal.



Actually Cheeta sometimes is written as Cheetah, Cheta, or Chita. But no doubt Cheeta is the most widely used.


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu já ouvi a expressão "cara de chita". Eu morei numa cidade do leste de Minas, Governador Valadares, onde corriam muitas expressões e gírias baianas por causa do número de estudantes baianos que tinha (tem) por lá e pelo fato de muita gente de lá passar férias na Bahia, então pode ser uma expressão baiana mesmo. 

Nos contextos em que eu ouvia, dava a entender que é o mesmo que cara de sonso(a) ou desentendido(a), ou aquela cara de quando você é pego de surpresa numa situação e, na falta de uma reação melhor, se faz de desentendido, com o típico sorriso amarelo.


----------



## Rozza

im guessing the above post is explaining 'cara de chita', however i dont understand most of it.
Could someone translate the explanation to english please
Thanks


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Rozza:
Chita is the name of Tarzan's monkey, ape.
So, Cara de Chita = Monkey face.


----------



## MOC

Dom Casmurro said:


> Perhaps some clarifying is in order. _Chita_ (_Cheeta_, in English) was the name of Tarzan's pet chimpanzee. _Cheetah_ (_guepardo_, in Portuguese) is a completely different animal.


 

Then, in order to add some more clarifying, the cheetah (your Guepardo) is called Chita in Portugal.


----------

